# Bimmerfest Stickers for 'das Buch' at the BMW Welt - Who can deliver them?



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

tim330i said:


> I'd like to get some there sooner but we'll need a re-load in April so I'll send you some as well. Email me your address and I'll get them out to you.
> 
> Tim


PM Sent


----------



## M3Joe (Nov 15, 2015)

tim330i said:


> I'd like to get some there sooner but we'll need a re-load in April so I'll send you some as well. Email me your address and I'll get them out to you.
> 
> Tim


I'll be there March 21st


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

M3Joe said:


> I'll be there March 21st


Please send me your address so I can send you stickers to take over.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## gool (Nov 9, 2015)

*stickers ED*

Tim, i just you an email with my mailing address. I am picking up my 2016 750xi sedan on Feb 11.
Best


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

The book is probably running low at this point. Who is willing to take another bunch of stickers over on their ED trip?

Tim


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

I will be there Thursday the 14th with the stickers you gave me a few months ago.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

I will be there tuesday, so will drop fthem off. But more is better


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Cpt...we will miss each other by a day...r u taking tour on tuesday per chance?


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have my delivery on May 13, but I will be at the Welt on May 11 to do the factory tour.


----------



## Face128i (Nov 19, 2008)

We picked up two stickers yesterday and signed the book. There was probably around 12 stickers remaining.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

SD ///M4 said:


> I have my delivery on May 13, but I will be at the Welt on May 11 to do the factory tour.


Would you be willing to take sticker over?



Face128i said:


> We picked up two stickers yesterday and signed the book. There was probably around 12 stickers remaining.


Glad you got stickers! And thanks for the update.

Tim


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm looking for someone to take 20-30 stickers over for me on their ED trip and leave them in das Buch for me. Who can help?

Tim


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be at Das Welt on July 6th, leaving on July 3rd. I'll gladly take them with me if you still need someone. :thumbup:


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll be taking some over next Thursday.



tim330i said:


> I'm looking for someone to take 20-30 stickers over for me on their ED trip and leave them in das Buch for me. Who can help?
> 
> Tim


----------



## pdx325i (Feb 26, 2002)

Leaving on July 2nd for 7/4 Welt pickup. PM me if you still need a mule.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Tim, I be there on July 8th.

Don't be shy if you need me to run errant.


----------



## mconley3 (Jun 24, 2015)

Dropped some off today. There were none there. The lady at the desk said there were a lot, and someone took them all.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

mconley3 said:


> Dropped some off today. There were none there. The lady at the desk said there were a lot, and someone took them all.


Thanks for dropping them off for me!

Tim


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I'll be there in early Sept if you need another mule.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

:hi: Tim,

I just dropped off your stickers today.


----------

